# Please help



## goose (Feb 12, 2007)

Good morning Chefs,

I am in need of your help. I am a culinary student, and am currently taking baking. We just finished up breads, and we had a test. My question is this:

On the test, we were asked "What are the 2 components of the paton"?

Here is my problem...I have read all of the items thus far in our book, have taken detailed notes during lecture and demos by our Chef, have poured over all the handouts that were provided to us and I still cannot find any reference to what a "paton" even IS. I have searched the internet only to dicover that "Paton Calvert" makes silicone baking items...I don't think that this is what our chef was asking us about. 

can anyone help me or point me in the right direction for learning about the paton is and its components?

Any direction would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## goose (Feb 12, 2007)

OK...so upon researching a bit more, I found that a paton is dough that has been chilled and butter added as a layer on the rolled out dough. I believe that the 2 components of the paton are detrempe - the square 1/4'' dough and beurrage - layer of butter on the bottom half of the dough. This is the basis of making some of the layered doughs like croissants.

can anyone confirm?


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Yep, the baton is the flour and butter square you use for the Croissant dough.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

I can also confirm.

I had always only seen these called _baton_s, but yesterday I saw it also called a _paton_ for the first time in a book.


----------



## goose (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks, all.


----------

